# BELO HORIZONTE | Projects & Construction



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Projects and constructions in Belo Horizonte and Metro Area, the third largest metropolis of Brazil! 


UFMG Convention Center
















































The project will be installed in this corner of Pampulha Lake.


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

New Administrative Center of the State - by Oscar Niemeyer architect



















2 X 15 floors


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

New Justice Court



dfbm said:


> The land area: 14,400 m2
> Total area built: 136.647,36 m2
> Flooring type (floor): 11
> Subsolos: 6
> ...


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Atrium Top Office Building - 42 floors with 15 duplex floors

The new tallest building of BH! :banana:


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

GRAND LIDER OLYMPUS RESIDENTIAL CONDOMINIUM

This will be a condominium with nine residential towers.










The first buildings four are Zeus, Artemis, Athena and Apolo.

Zeus









Artemis - 30 floors with one apartament by floor









Athena and Apolo









UC


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

MORE RESIDENTIAL BUILDINGS

Costa Dei Fiori - 30f









Zaidal - 30f









Camarote Lider









Le Monte Royal


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

RESIDENTIAL BUILDINGS WITH ONE APARTAMENT BY FLOOR

Chatêau de Villandry - 30 floors









Lolita Guimarães









Parc Zodiaco









Saint Thomas









proposed building


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

VALE DOS CRISTAIS RESIDENTIAL CONDOMINIUM

Vale dos Cristais will be a large complex residential with nine condominiums! The tree first condominiums will be Vila Gardner, Villa Hart and Villa Grimm


Vila Grimm



















Vila Hartt



















Villa Gardner

















Villa Gardner recelty completed


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

'rational crazy' said:


> Projects and constructions in Belo Horizonte and Metro Area, the third largest *metropole* of Brazil!


It's metropolis, BTW very good compilation, you could post or ask people to post the construction status of the projects.


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

JPBrazil said:


> It's metropolis, BTW very good compilation, you could post or ask people to post the construction status of the projects.


:happy: ...muito obrigado duas vezes: pelo tópico e pelo "ingrês"! :colgate:


----------



## novaguy (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice to see Belo Horizonte represented on the forum


----------



## _Atun_ (Sep 5, 2007)

'rational crazy' said:


> Projects and constructions in Belo Horizonte and Metro Area, the third largest metropolis of Brazil!
> 
> 
> UFMG Convention Center
> proposed project



It's impressive . I love it.

Who is the architect ?


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

_Atun_ said:


> It's impressive . I love it.
> 
> Who is the architect ?


It is a project of the Farkasvölgyi architecture!


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Three residentials among the many recently completed in Belo Horizonte!

01. San Sebastián
rendering








completed 


















02. San Martin - one apartament by floor
rendering








completed



















03. Classic Boulevard
rendering








completed


----------



## FredBH (Jan 13, 2007)

wow, very nice!!
thanks for the collection!


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

Fabuloso! Hooray for BH .... continuing Brazil's legacy of creating fine modern architecture! Some really beautiful buildings here - I especially like the Atrium! Good luck and best wishes to our Brazilizn friends and neighbors!


----------



## wicca13 (Jun 23, 2006)

wow, beautiful city, and buildings, the UFMG building it is very impressive, nad the residential buildings are very modern and stylish, I like it, brazil is improving on modern archtecture!


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Great projects!

I like the first one, it looks like a spaceship.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

one or two boxies... the only one real building was nice though.


----------



## Daniel Dantas (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow! UFMG Convention Center is amazing! *-*


----------



## UrbanImpact (Jan 10, 2005)

Having visited Belo Horizonte many times in the past (Haven't been since 1999), I can say that the buildings are very standard but all the granite finishings and the landscaping is great. It would be nice to see Belo Horizonte expand it's subway and get a tall unique building.


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Betim Power Center in Betim

Office, Hotel, Mall and Convention Center.


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Corpo Centre of Art - proposed project


----------



## ESMAwar (Feb 5, 2008)

Very great!
_________________
Lindo demais!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

I expected more projects for a large metropolis like this. Still nice though


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Very good projects and buildings.


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

Im in love with the Corpo Centers of Arts


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

rational, vc tem notícia sobre o andamento do centro de convenção da ufmg?? e dos outros??


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> rational, vc tem notícia sobre o andamento do centro de convenção da ufmg?? e dos outros??


 ...tenho não meu amiguinho! Vamos rezar porque com certeza vai sair!


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

rezar é mau negócio!! é melhjor encher o saco do reitor e ameaçar investigar a vida dele se esse projeto não sair!!
hauhauahu


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice updates


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Belo Horizonte Skyline


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

JPBrazil said:


> Nice updates


Thanks! kay:


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Social Security New Headquarters - 30f


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Belo Horizonte Teleport - suspended project 

30 floors with panoramic elevators.


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Boulevard Mall and Tower - 30 floors






























Mall




















UC


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

linda cidade!


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Great job, rational! :applause:


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Concórdia office tower:


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Premier Business


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Reserva Real, Jaboticatubas (BH metro)






Golf, Up Town e Star Club




























Up Town




























Star Club



















Houses

1


















--

2


















--

3


















--

4


















--

5


















--

6


















--

7


















--

8


















--

9


















--

10


















--

11


















--

12


















13


















--

14


















--

15


















--

16


















--

17


















--

18


















--

19


















--

20


















--

21


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Mineirão complex, project update:









(Sylvio Coutinho/Divulgação) 25/05/2011









(Sylvio Coutinho/Divulgação) 25/05/2011









(Sylvio Coutinho/Divulgação) 25/05/2011









(Sylvio Coutinho/Divulgação) 25/05/2011









(Sylvio Coutinho/Divulgação) 25/05/2011









(Sylvio Coutinho/Divulgação) 25/05/2011









(Sylvio Coutinho/Divulgação) 25/05/2011









(Sylvio Coutinho/Divulgação) 25/05/2011

http://www.novomineirao.mg.gov.br/imagens.php


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

Wow, those houses are beautiful! :banana:


----------



## Persi (Jan 1, 2010)

Stunning projects :banana: thanks JPBrazil :cheers:


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Stadia construction updates:



Novos tempos de galo said:


> Fonte:http://www.novomineirao.mg.gov.br/independencia.html





Valter said:


> *14 de Julho - Fotos aéreas (3-3)*
> 
> *Sylvio Coutinho*


:cheers:


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

The final version of Mineirão project was released this week:


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

*Cine Palladium* was a movie theater located downtown BH. It underwent a major renovation recently and became a cultural center, with live theater, movie theater, galleries and library:























































source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/portalpbh/with/6009481344/


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Yesterday the state governor announced a new cultural center: "*Estação da Cultura Presidente Itamar Franco*". It will be the headquarters of Minas Gerais Philharmonic Orchestra and also a radio and tv station.

http://www.iof.mg.gov.br/acao-do-governo/acao-do-governo/Anastasia-anuncia-a-Estacao-da-Cultura.html
































































http://www.inconfidencia.com.br/modules/myalbum/viewcat.php?cid=10121


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ GREAT!


----------



## Sonrise (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes they are, but they're just pretty pictures. Let me know when those houses actually get built. 




Arrrgh said:


> Wow, those houses are beautiful! :banana:


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

More pics of the cultural complex:



WYZ said:


> *Governo promete inaugurar em 2014 complexo cultural de padrão internacional*
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

*Independência Stadium Construction Updates:*



Seven. said:


> ^^ Vai ai Careca Americano!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Satellite view of Mineirão Stadium:









http://www.em.com.br/app/galeria-de...aleriafotos,1657/aerolevantamento-de-bh.shtml


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

*Mineirão Stadium, Belo Horizonte:*



GilSP said:


> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

New hotel at Downtown area. 














































os investidores anunciaram que vão construir mais prédios na região, ou seja, provavelmente estes dois à esquerda do hotel também deverão sair









este aqui é maravilhoso


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh, the reconstruction of this semi-abandoned building will be a breath of fresh air in the center of BH! And you will be very attractive and impressive! I hope!


----------



## GustavoGuedes (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

yes, abandoned building are the worst for a city centre


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

JPBrazil said:


> New Bus Station (+ Hotel +Shopping mall)


*Traffic Study conducted in Modelle, for the new Belo Horizonte Bus Station, Using AIMSUN. 3D
*





*is not official*


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

*Corporate Buildings*

(MG) Belo Horizonte | Santo Agostinho | edifício IPLEMG











Belo Horizonte|Montreal Business Tower|Santo Agostinho











(MG) Belo Horizonte | Funcionários | All Business Center











(MG) Belo Horizonte | Edificio Localiza | Myssior 











*Hotels*

(MG) Belo Horizonte | Centro | Bristol Hotel











*Mixed Use*

(MG) Belo Horizonte | West Shopping + Hotel InterCity











(MG) Belo Horizonte | Complexo Multiuso no terreno do Cruzeiro | MKZ Arquitetura











(MG) Belo Horizonte | Parque Burle Marx | Construtora Caparaó | De Fournier & Associados


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

CasaMirador Savassi







































ROOC said:


> Atualização do estágio das obras do Residencial CasaMirador Savassi


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Shopping Armazém 356


















































Updates








@usecimentonacional


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Unique
*Floors: *2x29
*Function: *residencial
*Status: *T/O
*Architecture: *Farkasvölgyi
*Developer: *Patrimar e Somattos





















































Patrimar


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

4 Ventos
*Floors: *36
*Function:* residencial
*Status: *T/O
*Architecture: *GP&A
*Developer: *PHV
750m² units
Car lift


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

ícone

*Floors:* 8

*Status:* PRO

*Use:* residencial

*Conclusion: *01/2023

*Developer: *Ãnima
Site























Alumínio 50

*Floors: *18

*Status:* PRO

*Use:* residencial

*Developer:* Altti
Site









Singular

*Floors: *11
*Use: *residencial

*Status: *PRO

*Developer: *Terrazzas
























Vista Gutierrez

*Floors: *12

*Use:* residencial

*Developer: *Terrazzas


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Maria Luiza | Santo Agostinho


















--------------------------------------------​
Faena Zodíaco





































_Bruno BHZ_

--------------------------------------------​
Faena Argus


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

awsome projects!


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Boa Viagem

Height: 110m (360ft)

Floors: 33/10

Use: Mixed (residencial/office)

Status: PREP

Developer: Construtora Canopus

Area: 36.000 m²


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Life 333 | Estoril
































--------------------------------------------​
Prime Office | Barro Preto

Recently completed

































_*Sempre Imóveis*_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Casamirador | Savassi





































CASAMIRADOR


‏‎CASAMIRADOR‎‏, ‏بيلو هوريزونتي‏. ‏‏٣٬٥٨١‏ تسجيل إعجاب · كان ‏٩٤‏ هنا‏. ‏‎Um projeto inovador e contemporâneo, diferente de tudo que você já viu até agora! Studios e Lofts no coração da Savassi....




www.facebook.com


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

? | Vale do Sereno

Floors: ~50, 2×~30.

Status: PRO

Use: residencial

Developer: Franenge

site

The tallest tower in the complex can become the tallest in the city. The current is the Concórdia Corporate, with 172 meters(this one on the right in the first image)


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Casamirador | Savassi looks awsome!*


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Conartes Tower 

Floors: 23

Use: office

Status: PRO

Developer: Conartes

Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Belvedere Mall

Web


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

Alguns projetos estão muito pobres para serem mostrados aqui nesta parte do fórum que é de alto nível. Aluminio, Maria Luiza, Singular. Vista, Life e Prime Office estão me fazendo passar vergonha! kkk Me desculpe dizer isso.


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

Coca Cola Distribution Center.
14,300 m2 of construction.






























Inaugurated



























FEMSA - Coca Cola - Arquitetura Japi


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

Franccino furniture store.
400 m² of constrction.














































Loja Franccino Casa BH / David Guerra


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

Olga furniture store.




































Movelaria Olga – Pacheco & Frascoli Arquitetos Associados
Um novo conceito em luxo - Movelaria Olga - Revista Exclusive


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

Aeronautics Instruction and Adaptation Center






































Inaugurated.


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

WO Coworking Space























































Construcción:


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Beautiful Horizon is one of the fastest growing metropolis in the Americas and already has 7.5 million inhabitants in the surrounding. This is also the second city to build more buildings in the Americas.*




































@_guiles


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*RJ 2300 Residential* 
22 floors - UC




































Patrimar Somattos


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Folio Residential*
19 floors - UC




















Copam


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Localiza Corporate*
28 floors










Completed































































Mingrone Iluminação e Galçeria da Arquitetura


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

Casa Rosada Residential
16 floors with preserved old house.











Completed


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Primavera Mixed Use Complex* 
Residential towers and mall.



















First tower and mall UC.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nice updates!


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Faena Infinity Residential*
15 floors - UC


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Yard Residential*
14 floors - UC


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Vale Memorial Cultural Complex* 
1,220 m² of construction.













































































































Under Construction









AgEncia Brasil e Gustavo Penna Arquitetura


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Cores de Minas new neighborhood.*
Residential development area in Para de Minas.
Green Park with two lakes, sport and leisure spaces.


























































































In development.


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Quadra Anchieta Residential *
17 floors - UC


















Terrazas Construtora


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Porsche Center*
Inaugurated with 1.500 m² of construction.:
































































Porsche Brasil inaugura concessionária em Belo Horizonte
Construtora M Matos


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*V Restaurant *
New luxurious restaurant in Vila da Serra neighborhood.




























Under Construction
The opening is approaching. 

















@archdea


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

FAAN said:


> Centro Cultural Presidente Itamar Franco
> 
> 
> 
> ...













*Itamar Franco Cultura Center - Finished*










*



































 *



















*







*










*

























*





PRANCHETA DE ARQUITETO


ARTIGOS, REFLEXÕES, INFLUÊNCIAS, REFERÊNCIAS, INSPIRAÇÕES E TRANSPIRAÇÕES NO PRAZER DE FAZER ARQUITETURA E DESIGN DE INTERIORES




pranchetadearquiteto.blogspot.com












ArchDaily Brasil | O site de arquitetura mais visitado do mundo, agora em português


Archdaily, Transmitindo arquitetura mundialmente: Notícias de arquitetura, concursos e projetos atualizados a cada hora.




www.archdaily.com.br


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Da Boca Market*
Gastronomic market with 4.000 m² of construction.




























Completed





















































































































Galeria da Arquitetura
https://www.bsfotografias.com.br/2018/Mercadodaboca/


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

The Da Boca Market closed during the pandemic and has not yet opened.


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Aurora Village*
New mixed-use area in Itauna.














































UC








Solar Imóveis


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Reserva dos Lagos Residential *
House Condo in Sete Lagoas.





































In Development









https://www.fernandoleiloeiro.com.br/online/P30805/


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*AvantGarde Store*
Type: Car Megastore
Status: Completed
Surface: 6.000 m²
Height: 6 floors
Architects: Sérgio Viana



















































































Completed


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

This is the biggest car store in the world?! 

Interesting interaction of external sound with architecture:


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Himalaya Town Center*
Mixed-use complex wit mall, 2 residential towers, 2 office towers, convention center, hospital and university.

Location: Vila da Serra
Status: Approved
Towers: 6
Architects: Designcorp and Dávila



















































































@davila.arq


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*MRV Arena*
Soccer stadium with capacity for 47.000 chairs.

Status: Under Construction
Developer: MRV Enginner and Atletico Mineiro Soccer Club
Architects: Farkasvolgyi


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*King Christ Cathedral*
New Catholic Metropolitan Cathedral
Two 100-metre high porticoes, a 40-metre belfry and seven bells and a 20-metre cross.

Location: Venda Nova Disctrict
Status: Under Constrution
Surface: 44.000 square meter of building area
Floors: 4
Architects: Oscar Niemeyer










Family Place Terrace



























Tent of Peace with Auditorium


















Crypt


















Cultural Exhibition Area









Living Area









UC













Catedral Cristo Rei


Arquidiocese de BH




catedralcristorei.arquidiocesebh.org.br


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

OMG, this is the new biggest Cactholic cathedral with building area in the world?!


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Wendel 26 said:


> OMG, this is the biggest cactholic cathedral in the world?!


"OMG,Is this the biggest catholic cathedral in the world?!*",you actually would have said,instead.lol..Just fyi..

Could be?But,sure not the overall largest or the overall tallest church/cathedral no matter Christian branch/direction, I can tell you that much..

My new most favorite ((modern/top modern)) designed one of churches/cathedral no matter Christian branch/direction, though .Although, El Temple de la Sagrada Família is my most favorite cathedral/church/Christian building AND just overall religious building, regardless building style, incl. building styles as the abovementioned ones like modernism/or top modernism...yeah..lol..


.That's what I at least know and sure about, though 🙃👍✌


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Wendel 26 said:


> OMG, this is the new biggest Cactholic cathedral in the world?!


Bigger in what sense?
In height is Basilica of Our Lady of Peace of Yamoussoukro - 158 meters
In capacity is the basilica of Sao Pedro = 60,000 people inside


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

RobertoBancrofth said:


> Bigger in what sense?
> In height is Basilica of Our Lady of Peace of Yamoussoukro - 158 meters
> In capacity is the basilica of Sao Pedro = 60,000 people inside


Give the slightest mercy to him/her,will you?I strongly suppose she/he didn't meant what he/she wrote in which I also mentioned in my own reply to her/him?It was merely in a asking/questioning way,hence the question mark at the end,yet at the same time she/he wasn't able to rephrase or structure it 100% properly in English, yeah..🤷‍♂️😉👍


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

RobertoBancrofth said:


> Bigger in what sense?
> In height is Basilica of Our Lady of Peace of Yamoussoukro - 158 meters
> In capacity is the basilica of Sao Pedro = 60,000 people inside





Ecopolisia said:


> Give the slightest mercy to him/her,will you?I strongly suppose she/he didn't meant what he/she wrote in which I also mentioned in my own reply to her/him?It was merely in a asking/questioning way,hence the question mark at the end,yet at the same time she/he wasn't able to rephrase or structure it 100% properly in English, yeah..🤷😉👍



I didn't say anything about height or capacity. LOL
I am talking about the building area which is the most important. In King Christ area 44.000 square meter. In the basilica of Sao Pedro are 23.000 square meter of bulding area.


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Wendel 26 said:


> I didn't say anything about height or capacity. LOL
> I am talking about the building area which is the most important. In King Christ area 44.000 square meter. In the basilica of Sao Pedro are 23.000 square meter of building area.


I wouldn't say it's the most important thing for cathedral or church, when talking about dimensions??I don't where you get that general statement?Let's just say it's one of them. Right..lol..
Likely for you it's ((personally)) and ((subjectively)), and that's acceptable of course AND besides that then sure I'd agree ,if you meant that ((actually)) in your first unfortunately and unintentionally English structured and innocent reply. Sure🙃😉✌💎🌈


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Wendel 26 said:


> I didn't say anything about height or capacity. LOL
> I am talking about the building area which is the most important. In King Christ area 44.000 square meter. In the basilica of Sao Pedro are 23.000 square meter of bulding area.


Basilica of Our Lady of Aparecida has 143,000 square meter of built-up area throughout the entire Sanctuary.


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

RobertoBancrofth said:


> Bigger in what sense?
> In height is Basilica of Our Lady of Peace of Yamoussoukro - 158 meters
> In capacity is the basilica of Sao Pedro = 60,000 people inside


St. Peter's basilica(or as you said in Portuguese, Basilica of Sao Pedro, I suppose it's. Well, partially..lol...) is also (just to add it on in sheer dimensions, now when we are already at it. That it seems so) the largest cathedral no matter of Christian branches/beliefs in term of interior measure and to hold on to that very category/title then Basilica of Our Lady of Aparecida is actually holding the second rank of interior measure, but that's "only" amongst the Catholic churches/cathedrals and not of all Christian branches/beliefs there's like with the mighty Vatican one, which as you guys most likely also know, is specifically a Catholic cathedral, hence the second rank given to the Brazilian Basilica one.

Besides that it do however hold the 1. rank for being (as you also just mentioned some about, just in pure numbers in term square meters, without you saying it directly that it actually have a record for that alone) the largest specifically Catholic cathedral.

Anyways,isn't it about time to have any "Belo Horizonte"-related updates now,instead, folks?..😅🙃😉✌👍💎🌈


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

The original subject has been distorted. I talked about cathedrals. Then the guys included basilicas, churches, Catholic complexes and any religious building. Complicated! LOL


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Stay*
Type: Residential
Floors: 11
Status: Under Constrution
Company: Eleven Construtora
Location: Santo Agostinho
Architects: Torres Miranda


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Aura Leopoldina*
Type: Residential
Floors: 9
Status: Under Constrution
Company: F2 Cosntrutora
Location: Santo Antonio


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Terraço Montes Claros*
Type: Residential
Floors: 6
Status: Under Constrution
Company: Kraft Engenharia
Location: Sion


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Absoluto*
Type: Residential
Floors: 36
Status: Under Constrution
Company: Terrazzas Construtora
Location: Santo Agostinho
Architects: Farkasvolgyi


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

The different colors in the LED lighting on the balconies will be the difference in this Absoluto project.


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

In the next page, many diverse projects in one of the fastest growing metropolises in the world.


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Statement*
Type: Office
Floors: 20
Status: Under Constrution
Company: Concreto Construtora
Location: Savassi
Architects: Dávila


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Miró*
Type: Residential
Floors: 37
Status: Under Constrution
Company: Art e Simetria
Location: Vale do Sereno
Architects: Painel Arquitetos


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Mercado de Origem*
Type: Market
Status: Under Constrution
Company: Grupo UAI
Architects: Dávila










First Phase Project: 400 Stores
Floors: 4























































UC


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*River Aqua Park*
Type: Water Park
Status: Under Construction
Location: Santa Bárbara










































































*







*

First Phase: Completed






































Elizete Nolasco


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

This is one of the metropolises in the world with more big water parks under construction. Investors announced 6 projects. 2 UC and 4 in development.


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Aquabeat *
Type: Water Park
Surface: 87.000 square meters of area
Status: Under Construction
Location: São José da Lapa
































































UC


----------



## Vinicius Mundim (Apr 9, 2013)

Wendel 26 said:


> *River Aqua Park*
> Type: Water Park
> Status: Under Construction
> Location: Santa Bárbara
> ...


This one, located 90km from Belo Horizonte, is working since 2020's beggining. 





River Acqua Park 🌊🏖 (@riveraquapark) • Instagram photos and videos







www.instagram.com





Nice to see you here, @Wendel 26 !


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

Vinicius Mundim said:


> This one, located 90km from Belo Horizonte, is working since 2020's beggining.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The River Aqua Park is located in Santa Bárbara which is already officially a metropolitan city of Belo Horizonte. In this thread I'm only showing things that are officially within the metropolitan area.

Obrigado e igualmente colega! Em Janeiro volto pro fórum BR.
E a megalópole mineira já está causando estrondos por aqui também, fazendo esta parte do fórum que estava meio morta, ficar movimentada! kkk


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Solare Van Damme*
Type: New Neighborhood
Status: Under Constrution
Company: Cascudo Empreendimentos
Location: Itabirito - South Vector














































UC


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Parque das Borboletas*
Type: New Neighborhood
Status: Under Constrution
Company: Via Norte Loteamentos
Location: Lagoa Santa - North Vector














































UC


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Nova Serrana*
Type: New Neighborhood
Status: Under Construction
Company: Gran Urbanismo
Location: Sete Lagoas - North Vector 














































UC


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*São Pedro*
Type: New Neighborhood
Status: Under Construction
Company: Construtora Prisma
Location: Pedro Leopoldo - North Vector 















































UC


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Boulevard Lago Sul*
Type: New Development Area
Status: Under Constrution
Location: Itaúna


















































































UC


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Amadeus *
Type: New Neighborhood
Status: Under Constrution
Company: Ricca Empreendimento
Location: Lagoa Santa - North Vector 
























































UC


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Jardins*
Type: New Development Area
Status: Under Constrution
Location: Ribeirão das Neves - North Vector 










































































UC


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Lumiar*
Type: Residential
Floors: 28
Status: Under Constrution
Company: FCF Construtora
Location: Vale do Sereno
Architects: Gustavo Penna


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Ventura*
Type: Office and Mall
Floors: 15
Status: Under Constrution
Company: KATZ Construtora
Location: Vale do Sereno
Architects: Gustavo Penna


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Prisma*
Type: Office and Mall
Floors: 12
Status: Under Constrution
Company: Grupo EPO
Location: Vale do Sereno
Architects: Gustavo Penna





























UC








Foto: Rodrigo Xavier Oliveira Netto


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Gran Hall Arena 
The biggest acoustic arena with chairs in Latin America and Southern Hemispher. *
Capacity: 6.300 people





































UC


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

This page is overloaded. Next


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Infinite new houses with beautiful architecture UC in the southern mountains!*


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Xingu House*
Floors: 2
Status: Under Constrution
Architects: Tetro


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Locust House*
Floors: 2
Status: Under Constrution
Architects: Tetro


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*LM House*
Floors: 3
Status: Under Construction
Architects: Painel


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Trapeze House*
Floors: 2
Status: Under Constrution
Architects: Tetro


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Farol House*
Floors: 2
Status: Under Constrution
Architects: Tetro


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Linen House*
Floors: 2
Status: Under Constrution
Architects: Tetro


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Quintas House*
Floors: 2
Status: Under Construction
Architects: Flavia Zambelli


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Square House*
Floors: 2
Status: Under Construction
Architects: Tetro


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Montain House*
Floors: 4
Status: Under Construction
Architects: Tetro


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*21 House*
Floors: 2
Status: Under Construction
Architects: Leonardo Hotsen


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Golf House*
Floors: 1
Status: Under Construction
Architects: Tetro


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Lanza House*
Floors: 2
Architects: Lanza





































Status: Completed


----------



## Kumasi (Jun 9, 2019)

How's the public transport situation in Belo Horizonte? I'm sure the surrounding natural landscape is lovely, but the fact that a lot of these new project seem to be gated communities along with cars being depicted as the go-to mode of transportation doesn't really seem all that great to be honest.


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

Kumasi said:


> How's the public transport situation in Belo Horizonte? I'm sure the surrounding natural landscape is lovely, but the fact that a lot of these new project seem to be gated communities along with cars being depicted as the go-to mode of transportation doesn't really seem all that great to be honest.


This is one of the fastest growing cities in the world and the bus is the only transport system that can immediately meet the rapid demand. Bus terminals were built and others are being planned. BH has a 28 km subway line and is designing more two lines.


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Boulevard Eldorado*
Type: 2 bus terminal stations, 1 subway station and boulevrd.
Status: Under Constrution and Development
Location: Contagem - West Vector
Architects: Alexei Rabelo



















































































Boulevard UC








Flickr


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Ressaca Terminal*
Type: Urban Bus Terminal Station
Status: Under Constrution
Location: Contagem - West Vector
Architect: Thomaz Regatos






































UC


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Petroland Terminal*
Type: Urban Bus Terminal Station
Location: Contagem - West Vector




























Status: Completed in 2020


























Gabriel Alberto II


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*North/South - New BRT*
Type: Bur Rapit Transit Sistem with new avenues.
Location: Contagem - West Vector

Route: 20 km




























New suburban residential complex UC in the route.


















Bus Stop: 10


















UC


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

Another 5 projects for bus terminals are under development


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

This is the new megalopolis that emerges in the world.
Huge and very density, OMG! 









































































































































@belodrone @luizfelipedsf


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Renaissance Work Center Completed *
Type: Office
Floors: 26
Developer: Caparaó
Architect: Gustavo Penna
Location: Savassi

















Completed


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Boulevard Complex Completed*
Type: Mixed Use - Shopping Mall and Office
Floors: 30
Location: Santa Efigenia




























Completed



































cmo forumer photo


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Parque Andradas*
Type: Office
Floors: 17
Developer: PHV
Architect: Sito
Location: Downtown










Completed


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*MOVA - Antique Objects and Vehicles Museum *
Type: Cultural and Gastronomic Complex
Status: TO
Location: Nova Lima
















































Video


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Maria Regina Museum*
Type: Catholic Sanctuary
Status: UC
Developer: Pastoral da Cultura
Architect: Gustavo Penna














































Location: Piedade Montain








@vuru


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Varandão do Parque*
Type: MIxed-Use Public Space
Status: TO
Architect: Gustavo Penna
Location: Municipal Park - Downtown





























UC


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Emboabas Museum*
Type: Emboabas War Tribute
Status: Approved in Contest
Architect: ARQLIQ
Location: Caeté































































Archdaily


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Doctor Lund Square *
Type: Retrofit
Location: Lagoa Santa














































Status: Completed

















































Facebook Photos


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Unique *
Type: Residential
Floors: 31
Status: UC
Developer: PHV
Location: Santa Lúcia


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Unique Towers*
Type: Residential
Floors: 2 X 31
Status: UC
Developer: Patrimar and Somattos
Architect: Farkasvolgiy
Location: Vila da Serra


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

This is one of the cities that most build buildings in the world!


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Sol*
Type: Residential
Floors: 11
Status: In Louched
Developer: Sol Edificações
Architect: Bloc and Kubus4D
Location: Sion


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Largo Piauí *
Type: Residential
Floors: 17
Status: UC
Developer: RKM
Location: Funcionários


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Star 415*
Type: Music Show Space























































Status: Completed


















OMG!


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Wendel 26 said:


> This is one of the cities that most build buildings in the world!


You don't say... 😂


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Ancho*
Type: Restaurant
Status: Completed 
Architect: Aptar
Location: Lourdes


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*El Mai*
Type: Japanese Restaurant
Status: Completed
Location: Lourdes














































tendenciasmg


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Ninita*
Type: Restaurant
Status: Completed
Location: Lourdes


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Duna*
Type: Lounge Bar
Status: UC
Architect: @archdea
Location: Nova Lima


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Concordia Corporate Completed*
Type: Office
Floors: 44
Height: 172 metters
Developer: Caparaó
Architect: Davila
Location: Vila da Serra




























Completed














































Google Images and Rogerio Gargolo


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*New Town Hall *
Type: Public Building
Status: Approved in Contest
Floors: 17
Architect: Gustavo Penna
Location: Downtown









































































Subway station in underground.


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Único*
Type: Residential
Floors: 21
Developer: Copam
Architect: Gustavo Penna
Location: Savassi


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Monte Vizcaya *
Type: Residential
Floors: 13
Developer: MPO
Architect: Torres Miranda
Location: Santa Lúcia


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Faena Infinity - New Renders*
Type: Residential
Floors: 15
Developer: Coneal
Architect: Farkasvolgiy and Leonardo Hotsen
Location: Santa Lúcia














































UC


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Chelsea Lourdes*
Type: Residential
Floors: 18
Developer: Castor and Privilége
Architect: Farkasvolgiy
Location: Lourdes




























UC


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Claudia Andujar - Indigenous Memorial*
Type: Art Gallery
Status: Completed
Architect: Arquitetos Associados
Location: Brumadinho





















































































































Archidaily, Vitruvius an amazoniareal


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Galpão Headquarters*
Type: Theater Center
Floors: 2
Status: TO
Architect: Fernando Maculan
Location: Regional Leste


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Via Láctea*
Type: Residential
Floors: 16
Status: UC
Developer: Casamirador
Architect: Gisele Borges
Location: Santa Lúcia


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*International Airport - New Terminal 1*
Type: Retrofit
Status: UC
Developer: BH Airport
Architect: Fernades Arquitetos Associados
Location: Confins

















































































Aeroin Arqbrasil Infrafm


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Serra Verde* 
Type: New Neighborhood 
Location Sete Lagoas
Developer: Gran Urbanismo and JG Urbanismo 
































































Status: UC


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Kubibitschek*
Type: New Neighborhood
Location Betim
Developer: EPO























































Status: UC


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

This is one of the fastest growing metropolises in the world with countless new neighborhoods UC! 
OMG!


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Vila Albanos*
Type: New Neighborhood
Location: Lagoa Santa















































UC


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Reserva do Lago*
Type: Residential Condominium
Location: Sete Lagoas





































Status: In Development


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Jardins Belvedere*
Type: New Neighborhood 
Location: Itatiaiuçu 





































UC








Frank Corretor


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Reserva da Serra*
Type: New Neighborhood
Location: Mateus Leme


































































UC


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Jardins da Serra*
Type: New Neighborhood with New Public Park
Location: Sete Lagoas
Status: In Launch














































New Public Park


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Avencas*
Type: New Neighborhood
Location: Lagoa Santa

*
















*










UC


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

Next page. This is colapsed. LOL


----------

